# Australian girl in trouble, Need advice PLEASE :(



## AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP (Nov 15, 2015)

Guys, I know I am really clutching at straws here asking for advice or help on this thread.. I am in a lot of trouble and I dont know what other choices I have apart from go to jail or suicide  im a 29 year old australian girl and have debt from a 100,000 dirham loan and a credit card of 50,000 dirhams. 
All payments were fine until I got royally ****ed over from my job but my employer gave my passport to immigration and they wouldnt let me have it back until I paid about 20,000 dirhams on my loan (which I did but it was everything I had left but i couldnt afford the fee to attain my passport) I am now about 6 months behind on all payments and still have no passport. 
Have been doing pr jobs (My background is in fashion and events) just to keep myself afloat with food and rent (as I cant get non freelance jobs without a visa).. I have no family or friends with money to help me and I really dont know how to get myself out of this. I want to work and pay everything off I'm just feeling really helpless and ****ing scared. Im too embarrassed to tell anyone I date or any friends I get close to, therefore my depression and anxiety is through the roof. please please help, any advice at all because all I can think about is trying to end it


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Drop a line to this woman. 

Don't panic, you aren't the first or will you be the last.

You worked in event management? If you had 5 posts you could drop me a message....


----------



## johnjones111 (Nov 8, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Drop a line to this woman.
> 
> Don't panic, you aren't the first or will you be the last.
> 
> You worked in event management? If you had 5 posts you could drop me a message....


Good advice, but I suggest that you also get the Australian Embassy involved. Copy all correspondence to them (even if they are not keen on receiving it). People tend to behave differently when they are aware that they are being observed.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

johnjones111 said:


> Good advice, but I suggest that you also get the Australian Embassy involved. Copy all correspondence to them (even if they are not keen on receiving it). People tend to behave differently when they are aware that they are being observed.


The Embassy's don't give a flying **** to be fair. But yes, cc them in by all means, it won't do any harm.


----------



## AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for reply, means the world right now. Yes I currently work in fashion pr/events and social media.


----------



## AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP (Nov 15, 2015)

johnjones111 said:


> Good advice, but I suggest that you also get the Australian Embassy involved. Copy all correspondence to them (even if they are not keen on receiving it). People tend to behave differently when they are aware that they are being observed.


Ok thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP said:


> Thank you for reply, means the world right now. Yes I currently work in fashion pr/events and social media.


Pity you can't pm me.....


----------



## AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP (Nov 15, 2015)

what do I need to do on here to pm you? I'm a forum newbie.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP said:


> what do I need to do on here to pm you? I'm a forum newbie.


You need at least 5 posts, log off and log back in again - that should activate your PM facility

Jo xxx


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you gone and explained the situation to the bank? What did your employer do with your gratuity/end of service benefits?

It's really bad form for them to hand over your passport to immigration.


----------



## AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP (Nov 15, 2015)

Great thank you


----------



## AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP (Nov 15, 2015)

The end of service money I had I paid 20,000 straight to my loan. As I was advised by my bank.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

AUSTRALIANINDEBTNEEDHELP said:


> The end of service money I had I paid 20,000 straight to my loan. As I was advised by my bank.


Nooooooo! You should have asked them to just block the amount to use towards the monthly payments - that would at least have bought you some time. I hate it when banks do that. It's ridiculous.

I know it's really hard, but do you have any family that can lend you the money? Better that and owe them, than owing the bank which is going to leave you in a pickle for a while. Can you find another job? Have a friend who can get you a visa? At least if you have another visa, then they will relax. Without one, you are considered a flight risk, that's why they're holding your passport.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Can you get your old job back?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Can you get your old job back?


Would you seriously want to work for an employer who does that to you?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Would you seriously want to work for an employer who does that to you?


Better to work for the employer rather than going to jail.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Have you gone and explained the situation to the bank? What did your employer do with your gratuity/end of service benefits?
> 
> It's really bad form for them to hand over your passport to immigration.





Chocoholic said:


> Would you seriously want to work for an employer who does that to you?


Agreed - however, as Sunder said above, better to work for a poor employer and have money, than be in jail.

Also, she has posted this elsewhere as well with the employer's name (large retail firm) - they cancelled the visa and then held on to the passport to hand over to the new employer (to ensure that she gets a new visa - otherwise employers usually "escort" you out of the country since they get fined for employees overstaying). Only after the new visa fell through and it took too long that they handed it over to the immigration. I think the new employer f***ed up more, but the previous employer aren't angels either.


----------

